# random question about tear stains and raw



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

hello i have another random question and was wondering what others opinions were on this but so far it seems that dogs who have skin issues do excellent on a raw diet even dogs with yeasty skin issues so i was wondering does a raw diet help clear up a dogs tear stains? becuase i have heard that tear stains are caused from bacteria/yeast (feel free to smack me if im wrong) so in my mind it would make sens that a dog being fed raw would have less tear stains? anyone have any opinions about this or ideas? all opinions or inputes or info would be awsomely welcomed


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

My dog has one terribly runny eye, but i always thought it was related to pollen - it's much worse in the summer, much better in the winter.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

This girl who had a bulldog with a white face told me fish oil a pill she gives fish oil to her dog. He was three and did not have any of the red tear stains under his eye. My chihuahua this time of year has really watery eyes this time of year. I am hoping the diet change will help. Seems for the moment it is getting worse before it gets better but I know that is to be expected.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Tobi used to have some tear stains going when he was a baby, he still gets eye buggers when we feed LOTS of rich red meats back to back to back, but as for diet i believe that raw helps to clear up things like this. Just my opinion, and what i've seen.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Zoey had tear stains on kibble, now on raw she will get some drainage on ocassion but not near the amount she was on kibble, it's just every few months or so she'll get some, but it doesn't leave staining.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I have seen tear stains completely clear up on dogs switched to raw, and there are others who didn't clear up. I think it just depends on the dog and their intolerance to certain things in their environment or diet. Obviously the dogs who don't have tear staining after the switch had something they were intolerant to in their diet. The ones who continue having tear staining after the switch are still irritated by something in their environment.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

very intresting! my sister was concerned about her poodle kiras tear stains im planning on switching her to raw as well since i see no point in feeding dogs who live in the same household differnt things and i take care of kira more then seh does ne wys


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Raw didn't "cure" our Cockers' tear stains but did really decrease them. They still get them after being outside for a while, though, in fall. Allergies, I guess.


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

When lucky was on kibble she would have pinky tear stains, you could see it on her white half of face, now she is on raw she never gets staining but will occassionally have eye boogers, especially if it's cold outside


----------



## lmnoconnor (Sep 12, 2011)

Our Moshe has tear stains on his left eye. Much better since on raw. We think he's allergic to his kitty sisters (Peep and Carmella).  Overall his allergies are gone, no more itching or rashes on his belly.


----------

